# Đồ chơi Lego và những lợi ích tuyệt vời



## Hue Toys (27/10/18)

Đồ chơi Lego là một trong những thương hiệu đồ chơi lớn nhất thế giới, đặc biệt ở chúng có sự cuốn hút đến lạ kỳ. Được sản xuất lần đầu tiên tại một phân xưởng gỗ nhỏ bé cách đây gần 85 năm, một quãng thời gian đủ dài để bão hòa sở thích xưa cũ, nhưng Lego ghép hình đã chứng minh được nó miễn nhiễm với thời gian.

*Lego giúp trẻ phát triển các kỹ năng xã hội*
Đồ chơi Lego sẽ khuyến khích trẻ giao tiếp và tăng cường khả năng tương tác xã hội. Cụ thể là khi trẻ chơi xếp hình và dựng mô hình nào đó cùng nhau, trẻ sẽ cần tìm kiếm các miếng ghép và làm theo hướng dẫn để cùng tìm ra miếng ghép nào phù hợp.




​Trong đó, thông thường sẽ có 1 bé có tính cách thiên về lãnh đạo và trở thành trưởng nhóm, bé này sẽ đưa ra quyết định nên ghép hình gì, màu gì hoặc làm như thế nào. Tuy nhiên, điều này không có nghĩa là những đứa trẻ khác sẽ đồng ý với tất cả các quyết định của bé trưởng nhóm nhưng thông qua đồ chơi xếp hình Lego, trẻ sẽ học cách giao tiếp với các bạn và giải quyết tranh chấp mà không cần tranh cãi hoặc đánh nhau.

*Phát triển trí tưởng tượng sáng tạo không ngờ*

*



*​Người ta tính toán được rằng với 2 miếng lego bát giác bé có khả năng ghép được 24 cách khác nhau. Đó thực sự là một điều bất ngờ đúng không? Để có được những công trình khác nhau, bé phải liên tục tư duy, sáng tạo để lắp ghép cho mình những tòa nhà, thành phố từ những miếng ghép đơn giản. Không những phải luôn tìm tòi những phương pháp khác nhau để có được công trình mới của mình bé còn phải suy nghĩ làm sao để có được những cách ghép đúng. Ngoài ra, để có thể lắp ghép được những đồ vật, sự vật mong muốn, bé phải tưởng tượng ra các bộ phận chi tiết và lần lượt lắp ghép chúng với nhau. Với kết cấu linh hoạt, lego giúp bé luôn húng thú với mỗi lần chơi. Việc chơi đồ chơi lắp ghép giúp bé tăng khả năng suy luận, logic sau một thời gian dài.

*Bé trở nên kiên nhẫn hơn*

*



*​Để có được một khối hình ưng ý đòi hỏi bé phải liên tục suy nghĩ và lắp ghép trong một khoảng thời gian không hề nhỏ. Bé phải thật kiên nhẫn, tỉ mỉ để có thể hoàn thành tác phẩm của mình một cách tốt nhất. hãy cho bé những lời động viên mỗi khi bé có dấu hiệu nản chí hay cùng bé tiếp tục suy nghĩ cách ghép để đạt được khối hình mong muốn. Việc đó giúp bé có thêm động lực để thực hiện công việc còn đang dang dở và hình thành tính kiên nhẫn cho bé.

Rèn luyện sự khéo léo, tăng khả năng phối hợp giữa tay và mắt

Khi chơi đồ chơi trẻ em xếp hình Lego, bé sẽ có cơ hội rèn luyện sự khéo léo và phát triển khả năng phối hợp giữa tay và mắt, thậm chí là dùng sức mạnh để ghép các mảnh lại với nhau và tách các khối hình ra khỏi nhau.

Đây còn được gọi là rèn luyện kĩ năng vận động tinh. Những kỹ năng này đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc tăng cường cơ bắp tay của trẻ và giúp bé vận động khéo léo hơn. Đây cũng là tiền đề quan trọng bổ trợ cho việc cầm bút viết sau này của trẻ.

Học cách làm việc nhóm




​Với trò chơi này, bé có thể chơi một mình hay chơi cùng các bạn đều rất vui vẻ. Với việc chơi cùng các bạn hay bố mẹ giúp bé có thêm kinh nghiệm với phương pháp làm việc nhóm. Đây là một trong những lợi ích vô cùng thú vị mà trò chơi này mang lại. Việc lắp ghép các miếng ghép lại cùng với một nhóm bạn sẽ có thể gây ra nhiều mâu thuẫn. Bé sẽ được làm quen với việc đó và có những phương pháp riêng để giải quyết các mâu thuẫn một cách tốt nhất. Không những thế, việc chơi cùng mọi người còn giúp bé tăng khả năng giao tiếp và trở nên thân thiện, hòa đồng hơn với mọi người.

Nhìn nhận vấn đề từ nhiều mặt



Với nhiều cách ghép khác nhau từ những mảnh ghép mà bé có. Bé có thể lắp ghép một ngôi nhà, một thành phố, một chiếc xe tăng hay một đường ray xe lửa, đôi khi đó lại là cả một thành phố trong mơ.Lego giúp bé có cái nhìn đa chiều hơn khi gặp phải một vấn đề. Bé có thể lắp ghép hàng nghìn mô hình khác nhau từ những mảnh ghép đơn giản mà mình có. Việc thường xuyên chơi trò chơi này giúp bé hình thành cái nhìn đa chiều khi gặp phải bất kỳ một vấn đề nào trong đời sống. Với những lợi ích mà trò chơi này đem lại, còn chần chờ gì mà không tặng ngay cho bé yêu một bộ lego nhỉ? Hãy tới ngay Hệ thống cửa hàng Mẹ Bầu và Em Bé Kids Plaza để tham khảo thêm về sản phẩm đồ chơi Lego chính hãng giá tốt cùng nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi.


----------

